# Toilet chemicals in France and Spain



## Jo001 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi guys. Where can you buy toilet chemicals on the continent? Obviously at motorhome dealers, but if you don't chance upon one of these, are there any retailers like bricomarches that reliably have them? I know we bought some in France before, but I have also asked in loads of shops that don't have them. We use the laundry sachets as an emergency back up but for longer trips we'd rather not have to carry loads with us.

Thank you in anticipation of your advice,

Jo


----------



## Roger Haworth (Jan 25, 2016)

Why bother with chemicals when you can install a SOG system for £100 odd? I have used one on my van toilet since 2011 and must have saved at least £100 odd pounds on chemicals during that time!

SOG Toilet Kits, SOG Systems

These systems stop smells in the toilet brilliantly and are much better for the environment.


----------



## Jo001 (Jan 25, 2016)

I had never heard of these. Worth thinking about, thanks Roger.


----------



## Steve121 (Jan 25, 2016)

Roger Haworth said:


> Why bother with chemicals when you can install a SOG system for £100 odd? I have used one on my van toilet since 2011 and must have saved at least £100 odd pounds on chemicals during that time!
> 
> SOG Toilet Kits, SOG Systems
> 
> These systems stop smells in the toilet brilliantly and are much better for the environment.



This was one of the first 'extras' we installed, even before the conversion was fully completed. Can't imagine life without one now.


----------



## El Veterano (Jan 25, 2016)

We use bio washing machine liquid, in France, Spain and UK. Haven't bought any toilet chemicals in years, cleans out the cassette a treat as well! So the answer is, any supermarket (although bio products are a little harder to find in France than they are here in UK)


----------



## iampatman (Jan 25, 2016)

El Veterano said:


> We use bio washing machine liquid, in France, Spain and UK. Haven't bought any toilet chemicals in years, cleans out the cassette a treat as well!



Plus one for this. Why buy nasty, expensive chemicals? Bio tablets do the job just as well. 

Pat


----------



## carol (Jan 25, 2016)

I couldn't find any bio ones in Lidl or ALDI in France and Spain last year....


----------



## listerdiesel (Jan 25, 2016)

I don't know how to save 'hundreds of pounds' by using a SOG unit. Two litres of blue toilet fluid has lasted us for a couple of years with some left, I think it was a fiver on offer at Halfords.

Save the money by not installing a SOG unit perhaps?

Peter


----------



## carol (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm not sure how a SOG is beneficial as it doesn't breakdown the contents, just eliminates smell. Is that correct?


----------



## Steve121 (Jan 25, 2016)

carol said:


> I'm not sure how a SOG is beneficial as it doesn't breakdown the contents, just eliminates smell. Is that correct?



Not correct; the contents breaks down naturally due to the extra oxygen:

The decomposition process for sewage and toilet paper is accelerated by the increased flow of oxygen so that no additional chemicals are required. Ordinary toilet paper, not special for chemical toilets, should be used so that this is decomposed completely.
Flexibility when wild camping etc as no requirement to use a chemical WC Toilet emptying point and normal toilets can be used for emptying due to the lack of chemicals. You can also empty whenever the chance arises safe in the knowledge that a fresh batch of chemicals isnt going to be wasted.
Unwanted aromas no longer present inside motorhome even when SOG System is in use.
Emptying process easier as the contents of the cassette are decomposed more than without SOG.​


----------



## maxi77 (Jan 25, 2016)

In Portugal Leroy Merlin sell Thetford chemicals  at almost reasonable prices so I would expect it would sell it in their stores elsewhere.


----------



## saxonborg (Jan 25, 2016)

carol said:


> I'm not sure how a SOG is beneficial as it doesn't breakdown the contents, just eliminates smell. Is that correct?


A SOG installation only vents the odours from the cassette to the outside of your van,there is no special treatment. We use the biotabs like others have suggested,they maintain a pleasant smell in toilet compartment.


----------



## listerdiesel (Jan 25, 2016)

Steve:

You sound like a SOG salesman  

We've never felt the need for yet another thing to go wrong, motorhomes are complicated enough already.

Peter


----------



## Tbear (Jan 25, 2016)

Another vote for Bio but if you cannot find Bio then ordinary will do. Works better when you are moving so contents get mixed up. I can see how a Sog could help if you are static for long periods. Nothing at all will work but a little help is beneficial. People have also suggested yeast or malt vinegar to get a good bacterial growth going.

Richard


----------



## Steve121 (Jan 25, 2016)

listerdiesel said:


> Steve:
> 
> You sound like a SOG salesman
> 
> ...



Still waiting for a commission cheque


----------



## Steve121 (Jan 25, 2016)

saxonborg said:


> A SOG installation only vents the odours from the cassette to the outside of your van,there is no special treatment. We use the biotabs like others have suggested,they maintain a pleasant smell in toilet compartment.



Wrong.


----------



## barryd (Jan 25, 2016)

I am sure I have read that a lot of people with Sogs still use the blue stuff as well.  

Maybe they are a good thing until you end up sat outside one when its in use on a hot still day.  

Ive never found any of the tablets, washing powder etc any good.  Im with Peter on this one.  5 litres of blue costs less than a tenner and lasts ages.  Mind you we ran out in France this year and couldn't find it anywhere.  I just didnt bother.  To be honest it wasnt that big a deal.  A bit harder to get rid of but not that bad.


----------



## richardstubbs (Jan 25, 2016)

If you're by the coast then boat chandlers normally sell the chemicals, along with lots of other handy camping type stuff. There's a particularly good one in the boatyard at La Rochelle. There's one right by the aire at Meschers sur Gironde too, to name a couple.

All the big French supermarkets have blue and usually green but only in the summer. Motorhome dealers are everywhere though.

I can't bear the smell of the blue stuff, so we switched to using the green (don't mix them though...), but I don't think it works all that well. We use Asda smart price bio liquid now and it seems to work better (than green, not blue). And it keeps it lovely and clean! You have to empty them frequently anyway really, especially in hot weather, and at least with washing liquid you're not putting formaldehyde or some other horrible stuff down the drain.


----------



## TJBi (Jan 25, 2016)

carol said:


> I'm not sure how a SOG is beneficial as it doesn't breakdown the contents, just eliminates smell. Is that correct?



Quite apart from the contents breakdown argument already posted by Steve121, there is the fact that a SOG is beneficial because you do not have to use any environmentally harmful chemicals.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 26, 2016)

*Napisan works a treat*

Fulltiming and so far 5 months in Italy.  Have not found tablets anywhere, so been using a combination of bio washing liquid, sometimes sachets, with the recent addition of Napisan.  Breaks down well and no odour.  To prevent smells, we have found it is important to put enough of whatever you are using in.


----------



## listerdiesel (Jan 26, 2016)

Clunegapyears said:


> To prevent smells, we have found it is important to put enough of whatever you are using in.



Absolutely!

After emptying the cassette we pour a 1/2 cupful of neat Blue into the cassette and use it diluted in the flush tank.

Peter


----------



## snowbirds (Jan 26, 2016)

*No probs*

I have had no problems getting toilet chemicals in France or Spain over the last three months try hardware stores.I did buy a bottle of Camping Gas Brand in Spain @ 20 Euros  and it very thin but seemed ok.Before we came out i bought two tubs of Dometic Power tabs from Leisureshop Direct on a discount to try and wished i had got more as they are much better than messing with liquid.Also many campsites do Aqua Chem liquid and it's even cheaper than the UK + the exchange rate.

Regards Snowbirds.:idea:




QUOTE=Jo001;614586]Hi guys. Where can you buy toilet chemicals on the continent? Obviously at motorhome dealers, but if you don't chance upon one of these, are there any retailers like bricomarches that reliably have them? I know we bought some in France before, but I have also asked in loads of shops that don't have them. We use the laundry sachets as an emergency back up but for longer trips we'd rather not have to carry loads with us.

Thank you in anticipation of your advice,

Jo[/QUOTE]


----------



## Teutone (Jan 26, 2016)

listerdiesel said:


> Steve:
> 
> You sound like a SOG salesman
> 
> ...



There are far more complicted things in a motorhome than a SOG in my opinion.

Yes it is not a cheap thing to buy if you are on a budget and I am sure I could have fabricated myself something similar for a lot less ££'s

I have worked in product design for a long time and when I looked at the SOG in detail I decided that the SOG designers have done a good job and deserve the money and I ordered the kit. Wasn't disappointed.

- Install was straight forward
- all components high spec
- every part you need to complete the job was included
- clear instructions with pictures

And from day one since the install the stuff just works as is should. You wouldn't even know it's there. (until you forget to switch the power on that is!)

Yes you will have to watch the charcoal filter and replace it once it's start to smell outside but to us the SOG is the one thing we would NEVER want to life without in a motorhome. You should not look at how much it safes in chemicals, just the fact that you don't have to use any is a big bonus. You can empty your loo anywhere without negative impact on the environment. Isn't that in tune with the wild camping ethos?

But as always when it comes to the crunch, most go with the easy option and pour down a cup of blue.


----------



## listerdiesel (Jan 26, 2016)

Teutone said:


> But as always when it comes to the crunch, most go with the easy option and pour down a cup of blue.



Not quite right, it isn't a question of an 'easy option' at all.

Toilet chemicals have a place in the scheme of things, especially with bacterial control, which SOG's have no effect on, and have to be approved for sale and use. It's not as though you are chucking original Elsan fluid in the toilet.

As long as it is a fully approved product and there are no orders banning its use, we will continue to use it.

Peter


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 26, 2016)

Teutone said:


> There are far more complicted things in a motorhome than a SOG in my opinion.
> 
> Yes it is not a cheap thing to buy if you are on a budget and I am sure I could have fabricated myself something similar for a lot less ££'s
> 
> ...







It might be alright when in motorhome but get downwind of someone emptying one and the smell is disgusting.


----------



## Teutone (Jan 26, 2016)

listerdiesel said:


> Not quite right, it isn't a question of an 'easy option' at all.
> 
> Toilet chemicals have a place in the scheme of things, especially with bacterial control, which SOG's have no effect on, and have to be approved for sale and use. It's not as though you are chucking original Elsan fluid in the toilet.
> 
> ...



each to their own. 
There are a lot of "approved" products out there but this doesn't mean they have no effect on the environment if used incorrectly.
Is you your "just use enough of it" in line with the manufacturers instructions?

I am by no means a treehugger but if I can do my part to reduce stress on the environment, I am happy to have contributed.

I don't want to argue with you what approach is the best. I am just getting wound up that every time a SOG is mentioned people can't accept that some of us think it's worth the outlay for whatever reasons and classify it as a expensive useless gadget. How can one say without having one tried?


----------



## John H (Jan 26, 2016)

listerdiesel said:


> We've never felt the need for yet another thing to go wrong, motorhomes are complicated enough already.
> 
> Peter



I agree - last week a couple pulled up on the pitch next to us, intending to stay a night or two and ended up staying a week because they had to order a replacement for their Sog that had broken down! Keep it simple, is my view  

A couple of Elsan Blue containers last us most of a year, so we just carry the stuff with us and do not need to buy outside the UK.


----------



## Steve121 (Jan 26, 2016)

Teutone said:


> each to their own.
> There are a lot of "approved" products out there but this doesn't mean they have no effect on the environment if used incorrectly.
> Is you your "just use enough of it" in line with the manufacturers instructions?
> 
> ...



It would appear the vast majority of those voicing an opinion against the SOG have no experience or real understanding of it. Pointless trying to convert them, but may be worth educating those with a more open mind.


----------



## Teutone (Jan 26, 2016)

John H said:


> I agree - last week a couple pulled up on the pitch next to us, intending to stay a night or two and ended up staying a week because they had to order a replacement for their Sog that had broken down! Keep it simple, is my view
> 
> A couple of Elsan Blue containers last us most of a year, so we just carry the stuff with us and do not need to buy outside the UK.



???
There is nothing in the SOG system which would stop you using your toilet without it. Nothing interfers with the toilet itself, only the fumes are getting sucked away. So what can ground you for a week? 

Again a posting about SOG trying to fault it without any details of what happened.


----------



## El Veterano (Jan 26, 2016)

Teutone said:


> ???
> There is nothing in the SOG system which would stop you using your toilet without it. Nothing interfers with the toilet itself, only the fumes are getting sucked away. So what can ground you for a week?
> 
> Again a posting about SOG trying to fault it without any details of what happened.



A mailing address presumably.


----------



## Steve121 (Jan 26, 2016)

John H said:


> I agree - last week a couple pulled up on the pitch next to us, intending to stay a night or two and ended up staying a week because they had to order a replacement for their Sog that had broken down! Keep it simple, is my view
> 
> A couple of Elsan Blue containers last us most of a year, so we just carry the stuff with us and do not need to buy outside the UK.



I simply don't believe this. Sounds like yet another case of SOG bashing.

There is no part of a SOG system which can possibly prevent a toilet working. It is, after all, just a small fan, a switch and a filter, connected by flexible hose. If anything was to go wrong simply remove hose from waste tank, insert the supplied plug and revert to 'normal' use of a toilet.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Something smells iffy.


----------



## John H (Jan 26, 2016)

Steve121 said:


> I simply don't believe this. Sounds like yet another case of SOG bashing.
> 
> There is no part of a SOG system which can possibly prevent a toilet working. It is, after all, just a small fan, a switch and a filter, connected by flexible hose. If anything was to go wrong simply remove hose from waste tank, insert the supplied plug and revert to 'normal' use of a toilet.



I know nothing about the system - I was simply relating what our erstwhile neighbours told us. Incidentally, they were supporters of the Sog system, not bashing it 

My view remains that I try to avoid making things complicated because so many parts of the motorhome are unnecessarily complicated and therefore prone to go wrong (especially the bloody fridges!)


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jan 26, 2016)

Steve121 said:


> I simply don't believe this. Sounds like yet another case of SOG bashing.
> 
> There is no part of a SOG system which can possibly prevent a toilet working. It is, after all, just a small fan, a switch and a filter, connected by flexible hose. If anything was to go wrong simply remove hose from waste tank, insert the supplied plug and revert to 'normal' use of a toilet.



The way I read it they stayed to await delivery of the part, presumably because they wanted it working. You have to stay in one place to receive a delivery.


----------



## Tony Lee (Jan 26, 2016)

Here we go again - SOG is supposedly some magical process that breaks down sewage to an odourless liquid in a cassette in a day or two. Doesn't happen because a SOG system is installed that's for sure. Nor does it reduce the smell when emptying the cassette. Nor could it reduce our use of chemicals because we don't use any.


----------



## jann (Jan 26, 2016)

In France you can buy bleach tablets which work very well.From most supermarkets, next to liquid bleach


----------



## Tbear (Jan 26, 2016)

It always amazes me how people get offended and excited about talking about a bucket of poo. Plenty of flush and empty it regularly and all methods work. Concentrate and store it up for a week or two and none are ideal. Personally, a splosh of what we wash our clothes in is the easiest, cheapest and simplest.

Richard


----------



## Steve121 (Jan 26, 2016)

Tony Lee said:


> Here we go again - SOG is supposedly some magical process that breaks down sewage to an odourless liquid in a cassette in a day or two. Doesn't happen because a SOG system is installed that's for sure. Nor does it reduce the smell when emptying the cassette. Nor could it reduce our use of chemicals because we don't use any.



Is this a post you're referring to, if so, which one?
I'm not aware of anyone who actually uses a SOG stating it "breaks down sewage to an odourless liquid" in any amount of time. What a SOG _does_ do is allow complete, natural, decomposition into a sludge, not unlike a chocolate smoothie  It also virtually eliminates smells inside the motorhome. 

So basically a toilet fitted with a SOG acts like a miniature sewage treatment works:

In sewage treatment works, the main process is the breakdown of the waste by the action of decay micro-organisms to products harmless to the environment.
The micro-organisms need lots of oxygen to do their job properly and this is provided both by stirring the waste mechanically, or by injecting jets of compressed air. (_or, in the case of a SOG, by drawing air into the holding tank_)
The reason for providing lots of oxygen to the bacteria in sewage treatment works is that:

anaerobic respiration by bacteria only partly breaks down the waste
    plentiful oxygen means that the bacteria use aerobic respiration
    aerobic respiration makes the breaking down process complete 
Sewage contains a wide variety of waste materials. Different types of micro-organism feed on different waste materials. This means that a range of different micro-organisms must be present if all the waste is to be broken down.


----------



## maxi77 (Jan 26, 2016)

Tony Lee said:


> Here we go again - SOG is supposedly some magical process that breaks down sewage to an odourless liquid in a cassette in a day or two. Doesn't happen because a SOG system is installed that's for sure. Nor does it reduce the smell when emptying the cassette. Nor could it reduce our use of chemicals because we don't use any.



There is nothing magical about the sog, it is real science. Aerobic decompostion of the contents of your loo is dourless, whilst anaerobic decomposition is not. Now the sog may not may or may not give perfect aerobic decomposition but when i had a boat with a ventilated holding tank (mega toilet cassette )we had no odour problems.


----------



## iampatman (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't have a SOG 'cos I can think of better things to spend £100/150 on. Also a bio tablet or some bio liquid does the job ok for us and it means, when we are travelling,we can dump the cassette down any toilet (under cover of darkness if necessary to avoid other folk's sensibilities).  If the stories about the pong from a SOG if you're downwind are true then that's another reason to avoid fitting one. But I guess if one had been fitted to the van when we bought it I wouldn't be removing it. 
I'm not saying Bio tablets/liquids are the definitive answer - some folk use nowt and if that suits them I guess it's ok too. The only thing we won't use are formaldehyde based chemicals. 
Anyway, whatever method you prefer, happy dumping to you all. 

Pat


----------



## Skar (Jan 26, 2016)

Having used the "Blue" (which was ok) and  having tried the bio soap powders/tabs (which I hated the smell of) someone suggested Tarax to me, we are now converts and would not use anything else, half a sachet is more than enough! If you are in France look out for it in the big supermarkets, we get ours from Auchan.

Activateur biologique | Tarax


----------



## Steve121 (Jan 26, 2016)

John H said:


> I know nothing about the system - I was simply relating what our erstwhile neighbours told us. Incidentally, they were supporters of the Sog system, not bashing it
> 
> My view remains that I try to avoid making things complicated because so many parts of the motorhome are unnecessarily complicated and therefore prone to go wrong (especially the bloody fridges!)





Sharon the Cat said:


> The way I read it they stayed to await delivery of the part, presumably because they wanted it working. You have to stay in one place to receive a delivery.



What I find unbelievable is that someone actually waited for a spare part to arrive when they could simply have continued their holiday as planned without interruption. As I've already stated, it is very easy to disconnect a SOG and carry on using the toilet as usual.


----------



## John H (Jan 26, 2016)

Steve121 said:


> What I find unbelievable is that someone actually waited for a spare part to arrive when they could simply have continued their holiday as planned without interruption. As I've already stated, it is very easy to disconnect a SOG and carry on using the toilet as usual.



Whether you find it believable or not, that is what they did. I repeat - why complicate things when complicated things go wrong?


----------



## Teutone (Jan 26, 2016)

John H said:


> Whether you find it believable or not, that is what they did. I repeat - why complicate things when complicated things go wrong?



as you said yourself, you don't know the SOG system. So how can you say it's complicated???

@Steve121, you don't even need to disconnect anything if your SOG fails. You just end up with a toilet without a SOG, just like before fitting it.


----------



## John H (Jan 26, 2016)

Teutone said:


> as you said yourself, you don't know the SOG system. So how can you say it's complicated???
> 
> @Steve121, you don't even need to disconnect anything if your SOG fails. You just end up with a toilet without a SOG, just like before fitting it.



It is more complicated than not having one. Two people I have come across have had problems with it; nobody I have met has said they had problems with not having it! Keep it simple.

As far as I am concerned, Sog is the answer to a problem that does not need solving. If you are happy with it, then fine - but I won't be getting one.


----------



## El Veterano (Jan 26, 2016)

I looked at buying a SOG a couple of years ago at the Stratford show, but when I saw the actual parts laid out in front of me I thought for £100 they're having a laugh! Some of the bits looked decidedly cheap and cheerful and I thought there and then that if I find out later that this system is the way to go I will probably be able to make my own. The way to go (pun intended) was with bio liquid, although I like the sound of Tarax and will give that a try when next in France.


----------



## El Veterano (Jan 26, 2016)

Just to raise a point here, now that someone has mentioned Tarax. Bio in the UK and bio in France, Germany and probably anywhere else is a completely different thing! Bio liquids, sachets, powders etc found in the UK are not the 'green' alternative that they proport to be, in fact they are the complete opposite. They are the most aggresive form of detergent which is why they clean clothes so well. On the other hand 'biologique' French treatments are exactly what they sound like, ie biological, and Tarax and others like it such as Eparcyl are not detergents at all, but bioligically acting additives that are used to maintain the bacterial levels of France's most popular sewage system the 'fosse septique' which is found in the garden of virtually every house out in the French countryside and is truely biological. One sachet per week is all that is needed to keep all those little French microbes in the fosse as happy as a pig in.......whatsit.


----------



## Teutone (Jan 26, 2016)

John H said:


> It is more complicated than not having one. Two people I have come across have had problems with it; nobody I have met has said they had problems with not having it! Keep it simple.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, Sog is the answer to a problem that does not need solving. If you are happy with it, then fine - but I won't be getting one.



That's of course your choice. But don't slag it because you don't like it. To us it's a very important device for our comfort in the motorhome. 
And NOBODY can convince me that their loo doesn't smell (of whatever, poo or bio or chemicals) when the flap is opened. We are on our second motorhome, I have tried several different blue's, bio's, detergents etc and even bought a NEW cassette because I thought we are doing something wrong. Since the SOG, smells (freshly produced or from the cassette) are non existent.


----------



## John H (Jan 26, 2016)

Teutone said:


> That's of course your choice. But don't slag it because you don't like it. To us it's a very important device for our comfort in the motorhome.
> And NOBODY can convince me that their loo doesn't smell (of whatever, poo or bio or chemicals) when the flap is opened. We are on our second motorhome, I have tried several different blue's, bio's, detergents etc and even bought a NEW cassette because I thought we are doing something wrong. Since the SOG, smells (freshly produced or from the cassette) are non existent.



I didn't slag it; I was simply making a comment - just as you are. Are you saying that you are entitled to an opinion but I am not?


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 26, 2016)

Teutone said:


> That's of course your choice. But don't slag it because you don't like it. To us it's a very important device for our comfort in the motorhome.
> And NOBODY can convince me that their loo doesn't smell (of whatever, poo or bio or chemicals) when the flap is opened. We are on our second motorhome, I have tried several different blue's, bio's, detergents etc and even bought a NEW cassette because I thought we are doing something wrong. Since the SOG, smells (freshly produced or from the cassette) are non existent.


I fitted one for one reason and one reason only, anything else it does is a bonus, I have no sense of smell and neither has Maggy but when we took our granddaughter who was 6 at the time on holiday she wrinkled her nose every time she went in there, we have nice smelly things on the side, roof vent open etc but she still didn't like it, fitted a sog and now she just smiles as normal, I will change the charcoal filter every year because I would not like to offend anyone but as far as emptying it is concerned please give me room and stand upwind, it is only in France they stand and talk to you when you empty your cassette any way


----------



## Tbear (Jan 26, 2016)

El Veterano said:


> Just to raise a point here, now that someone has mentioned Tarax. Bio in the UK and bio in France, Germany and probably anywhere else is a completely different thing! Bio liquids, sachets, powders etc found in the UK are not the 'green' alternative that they proport to be, in fact *they are the complete opposite. They are the most aggresive form of detergent* which is why they clean clothes so well. On the other hand 'biologique' French treatments are exactly what they sound like, ie biological, and Tarax and others like it such as Eparcyl are not detergents at all, but bioligically acting additives that are used to maintain the bacterial levels of France's most popular sewage system the 'fosse septique' which is found in the garden of virtually every house out in the French countryside and is truely biological. One sachet per week is all that is needed to keep all those little French microbes in the fosse as happy as a pig in.......whatsit.



Which aggressive form of detergent is that then?

Richard


----------



## Mul (Jan 26, 2016)

Jo001 said:


> Hi guys. Where can you buy toilet chemicals on the continent? Obviously at motorhome dealers, but if you don't chance upon one of these, are there any retailers like bricomarches that reliably have them? I know we bought some in France before, but I have also asked in loads of shops that don't have them. We use the laundry sachets as an emergency back up but for longer trips we'd rather not have to carry loads with us.
> 
> Thank you in anticipation of your advice,
> 
> Jo



**** another shitty (joke ... geddit !) hijacked thread yes it is no it isn't bolox. 
Like an effin pantomime at times I know more than you oh no you dont oh yes I do. Thats why I dont post much on here any more. No need to get my tin hat ...  Off again for a long while.
We've seen it for sale in hypermarkets eg carrefour all over. HTH


----------



## Tony Lee (Jan 26, 2016)

Some bere are just repeating the pseudo science that sog spout. Every time you flush, air is introduced into the cassette,and adding the sog isn't going to add to that significantly if at all. Then there is the assertion that this somehow results in the same conditions that exist in a sewage treatment plant and just in a few hours as well. If your aim is to reduce stink in the motorhome then fit a sog or stop hoarding your waste for so long. If you think you are converting your loo into a sewage treatment plant then you are wasting your money. 
If anyone is still using formaldehyde based products and emptying into a septic system they are being particularly inconsiderate


----------



## Mul (Jan 26, 2016)

Tony Lee said:


> Some bere are just repeating the pseudo science that sog spout. Every time you flush, air is introduced into the cassette,and adding the sog isn't going to add to that significantly if at all. Then there is the assertion that this somehow results in the same conditions that exist in a sewage treatment plant and just in a few hours as well. If your aim is to reduce stink in the motorhome then fit a sog or stop hoarding your waste for so long. If you think you are converting your loo into a sewage treatment plant then you are wasting your money.
> If anyone is still using formaldehyde based products and emptying into a septic system they are being particularly inconsiderate



Being the never off topic hypocrit that I am ! Your travel map is mighty impressive, top stuff. A true adventure, wow.


----------



## maxi77 (Jan 26, 2016)

Tony Lee said:


> Some bere are just repeating the pseudo science that sog spout. Every time you flush, air is introduced into the cassette,and adding the sog isn't going to add to that significantly if at all. Then there is the assertion that this somehow results in the same conditions that exist in a sewage treatment plant and just in a few hours as well. If your aim is to reduce stink in the motorhome then fit a sog or stop hoarding your waste for so long. If you think you are converting your loo into a sewage treatment plant then you are wasting your money.
> If anyone is still using formaldehyde based products and emptying into a septic system they are being particularly inconsiderate



Try reading this. 
Get Rid of Boat Odors: Peggie Hall: 9781892399151: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Captain Biggles (Jan 27, 2016)

*I must get out more.....*

'Trumpeteers' extolling the virtues of Donald Trump and his campaign for Presidential Office, horrific snow chaos on the U.S. Eastern Seaboard, problems with Migrants in Calais and further afield in Europe, Chinese Economic Slow-down, Putins murky past, North Korean sabre rattling, to hell with all that nonsense.

I've just spent a chunk of my night duty (in between calls of course) scanning 6 pages of heated discussion on 'the merits and de-merits of SOG Natural Composting'. Toilets', that's REAL 'Men's Stuff':mad1:

      Captain Biggles     lane:


----------

